# enter jealousy here!!!



## zk0ot (Nov 9, 2009)

*input jealousy here!!!*

MOnday - Tuesday ill be going to demo 2011 equipment for next years buying at my shop. 

plan on checking out bataleon's TBT, some NS R/C, along with NITRO and K2 and LIB for sure.
if there's time ill see what Ride has planned and maybe the "B."(dont carry them anyways)

ill try to remember what it all was like and snap a few pics 
awesome thing about the demo is im taking most of these boards straight outta the wrapper.


----------



## hanzosteel (Oct 7, 2009)

be sure to demo the nitro team gullwing. you won't regret it.


----------



## Sam I Am (Sep 9, 2009)

..............


----------



## zk0ot (Nov 9, 2009)

so i have returned with news!!! i didnt get to try everything i wanted. and probably not everything everyone else wanted to hear or see. 
but heres what i got and a quick review.


----------



## zk0ot (Nov 9, 2009)

start off with my new "love"
-'11 capita horrorscope FK 153.
-'11 UNion Contacts. 
the board rode amazing for me.definitly a park oriented board for rails and small booters.
the flatkick turned great, its subtle so it offers some pop yet turned nicely. The board felt like it had a "dual flex" keeping my weight over the center of the board offered a springy snappy flex but as soon as a pressed forward almost as if a new, slighty softer flex occured. I liked it. alot. i dont think anything has changed from last year.


----------



## Milo303 (Apr 6, 2009)

Thank you for posting the Horrorscope!

You have any info on the Capita Black Death coming in FK next year?

Or what they're doing about the Ultrafear as in will it be available next year, and in wide? And the Indoor Survival will be available in wide also?


----------



## zk0ot (Nov 9, 2009)

2ndly favored..
'11 k2 WWW rocker. 152
'11 k2 formula (re-designed with super high back)

This is an unchanged board, yet one of the for-sure boards i like. rocker made the board turn easy. has a p-tex top sheet (again). the board rides as if 5cm taller. The board has a constant flex tip to tail. nice and buttery. good rails and smaller hits.


----------



## Milo303 (Apr 6, 2009)

That Weapon graphic is much improved from previous graphics!


----------



## zk0ot (Nov 9, 2009)

right behind the weapon
'11 Indoor Survival FK 154
'11 UNion force SLs

This basically felt liek a beefed up horrorscope. i still noticed that same 2 stage flex just more of a medium flex. 

***Both of these union bindings were "OK". not too sure what everyone is so hyped on about these? the toe strap has me second guessing with the little plastic "toe holder?" also the toe ratchets didnt work very smoothly.


----------



## zk0ot (Nov 9, 2009)

next 
'11 Bataleon Fun-kink TBT
w/ previous k2 formulas

The fun kink was a bit more intended as their all freestyle board made to hit it all. had a medium (cambered) flex. All bataleons are cambered FYI. the tbt made the board ride as if it were reverse cambered and maintained all the pop. I didnt notice much a delay from toe to heel turns as you might think. The only real concern was the stability while popping. felt a little loopy when popping off the hard pack. I could also see this being an issue while landing a bit off kilter.


----------



## zk0ot (Nov 9, 2009)

the new k2 fastPlant 
with the new k2 Hurrithanes. 

THe board is taking over the jibpan. a high performance twin for the big hits. rockered. The highlight of the board is the bamboo core. Its labeled as "Indestructable" and has a 5 year warranty. 
they pretty much gave it to me and said try to break it... if you were stong enough you could bend this thing full circle. Harder board to press out. but felt super calm while flying down hard pack. 
turned like a soft board witht he rocker. 

With this board ( maybe not the best setup ) is the new park binding. The main focus being the high back. it maybe hard to tell but if you look closely you can see it looks translucent. the high back is made of a urathane. You can grab the highback and squeeze it from side to side to make both sides touch. Kinda like rubber. Great flexy park binder.


----------



## zk0ot (Nov 9, 2009)

HATED...

signal park rocker.. 2010
k2 formulas '11


I think this board was a joke to the snowboard world. THe board was a 154. It had so much reverese camber after the bindings i could fit a closed fist inbetween the nose and the ground. it was rediculously soft. couldnt even butter. i fell evrytime. It had the flex of cardboard. it rode liek a 130cm. if you weigh about 100 - 125. youd rock this thing. otherwise. idk.


----------



## zk0ot (Nov 9, 2009)

I also rode the 
'11 k2 parkstar
feels the same as previous. (no pic) 
'10 park pickle 
The greater heelside side cut works well. so does the magne-trac. but felt pretty heavy. idk

some others for the shop. 
Neversummer was not there. 
Nitro hasnt recieved their '11 stuff
Lib = nothing yet


----------



## zk0ot (Nov 9, 2009)

Milo303 said:


> Thank you for posting the Horrorscope!
> 
> You have any info on the Capita Black Death coming in FK next year?
> 
> Or what they're doing about the Ultrafear as in will it be available next year, and in wide? And the Indoor Survival will be available in wide also?


I have the catalog at the shop. ill look into it. Im pretty sure the indoor and horrorscope will be in wides. but let me double check.


----------



## zk0ot (Nov 9, 2009)

The black death will be Coming in a camber / FK combo. (cambered in center then FK after bindings) no wides. 
The indoor will not be offered in wides but the horrorscipe will. I'll have the black death up later


----------



## Guest (Jan 6, 2010)

zk0ot said:


> The black death will be Coming in a camber / FK combo. (cambered in center then FK after bindings) not in wides.
> The indoor will not be offered in wides but the horrorscipe will. I'll have the black death up later


I joined this forum just for the sake of peeping some of this new Capita gear.  I'm beyond pumped to have my eyes burned out by seeing such gnarliness. For sure need to see the new Chuck Slash and the 10th Anniversay Black Death. And it's FK this year? HOLY HELL!!!

I'm looking forward to my eyes bleeding later cuz "Where we're going, you won't need eyes to see"...


----------



## Guest (Jan 7, 2010)

zkoot, I ride at DH too. I saw the demo going on. Can anyone try out the new boards? Is it still going on? I'll be hitting DH tomorrow with the fresh new snow we are suppose to get. I'd like to see how the horriscope compares to my Ultrafear!


----------



## zk0ot (Nov 9, 2009)

Most the reps are pretty chill. im sure they wouldnt have minded to let non-shop employees ride something. 
UNfotunatley the demo is done.
PS i rode the ROllback lift twice... woot.


----------



## twin89 (Jan 21, 2009)

wow, awesome, i'm really liking the Weapon graphic, i think that this years horrorscope looks cooler though.


----------



## zk0ot (Nov 9, 2009)

Heres the pic of the new black death. 

as for the ultrafear... like this year it will be a late release edition. i have no clue about anything else.

... agreed with weapon graphic (there will be a super limited version too i saw one that was all shades of mint green. pretty dope)
i love this years indoor FK wich made me really like the '11 horrorscope. but you can like which ever.


----------



## Milo303 (Apr 6, 2009)

So the new BD will be kinda like a NS, RC board?

That's odd that the BD was offered in wide this year, but not next year.... Guess I will be sticking with my current BD if that's the case ) =


----------



## zk0ot (Nov 9, 2009)

its early yet. they always make last minute changes. and yes like the rocker+camber.


----------



## twin89 (Jan 21, 2009)

these pics are awesome, =) thanks


----------



## zk0ot (Nov 9, 2009)

they are but theyre a curse at the same time. becuase i want them... HAA
i appreciate the "thanks" your welcome. 
this thread is kind of a secret not many know what great content are inside. oh well


----------



## zk0ot (Nov 9, 2009)

maybe i change my mind there are a lot of views. but only Lurkers. 

YOUR WELCOME LURKERS!!!! (you filthy swine)


----------



## w3iiipu (Feb 26, 2009)

lurkers heart you
________
Web shows


----------



## zk0ot (Nov 9, 2009)

yah..............


----------



## Guest (Jan 7, 2010)

Nothing wrong with lurking, we're just here to witness the greatness. Unless you feel so inclined to email me some more pictures. Not sure if Johan would be willing to hook me up with a catalog yet.


----------



## Guest (Jan 8, 2010)

Krazylegz1485 said:


> Nothing wrong with lurking, we're just here to witness the greatness. Unless you feel so inclined to email me some more pictures. *Not sure if Johan would be willing to hook me up with a catalog yet*.



Haha! You could always send him something again Krazy! 
I can't effing wait for the 10 year anniversary Black Death. Totally digging the Event Horizon nod. One of my favorite movies. "Where we're going, you won't need eyes to see"


----------



## Glade Ripper (Nov 12, 2008)

Nice thread! Thanks for giving us a sneak peak into some gear for next year. :thumbsup: There is definitely some sweet looking gear in those pictures


----------



## kMc (Oct 24, 2008)

do you have any idea about the design/specs of the space metal fantasy??


----------



## conwayeast (Nov 6, 2008)

How did you like the Formulas. They look so much diff then previous years. The new Hurrithanes have the highback of '10 formulas and earlier, but apparently is now like a rubber tire.


----------



## zk0ot (Nov 9, 2009)

the new space metal fantasy as an outline of a womans head with a spikey hair cut. otherwise the board is the same. 

I didnt really like the new highbacks for the formulas. i caould definitley feel them digging into my calves.


----------



## Triple8Sol (Nov 24, 2008)

zk0ot said:


> I didnt really like the new highbacks for the formulas. i caould definitley feel them digging into my calves.


Is that b/c they're taller than this year's? Also, did they add the canted footbed to the Formula and/or Auto Uprise, like they have on this year's Auto & Auto Ever?


----------



## Phenix_Rider (Dec 24, 2008)

Looks like all you rode was super soft park boards with FK or reverse camber... Not for me. :thumbsdown:

Really, what's the point of that mushy highback? Might as well have no highback.


----------



## zk0ot (Nov 9, 2009)

Triple8Sol said:


> Is that b/c they're taller than this year's? Also, did they add the canted footbed to the Formula and/or Auto Uprise, like they have on this year's Auto & Auto Ever?


yea they made it about an inch taller. and renamed it something like super-highback. 
not sure if it was canted. ill check.



Phenix_Rider said:


> Looks like all you rode was super soft park boards with FK or reverse camber... Not for me. :thumbsdown:
> 
> Really, what's the point of that mushy highback? Might as well have no highback.


Sorry, i cant please them all. 
i rode the parkstar and the new fastplant which are both stiffer park boards. 
I also took a few runs with k2's believer and slayblade. which are directional freeride boards. 
the slayblade is a flatline board again with a very similar graphic. deffinitley an honorable board to take over for the zepplin. 
the believer they put AT rocker on. road nice not not as aggressive as the slayblade. 

the soft high backs is much more forgiving in the park and easier to lean over the nose and tail.


----------



## Guest (Jan 9, 2010)

i dont know why but i really want to try fastPlant


----------



## BurtonAvenger (Aug 14, 2007)

When did the believer go directional?


----------



## Guest (Jan 15, 2010)

how was 11 union contact, better then this year? why did you like it?
awesome 'sneak peak' thread.


----------



## Guest (Jan 16, 2010)

zk0ot said:


> HATED...
> 
> signal park rocker.. 2010
> k2 formulas '11
> ...


i heard it was a total wet noodle....and i saw a chick rockin it the other day over here in the ice coast...wow i was thinkin


----------

